

Show HN: PressBackup - cloud based wordpress backups - brianbreslin
http://pressbackup.com

======
redslazer
Hey

I sort of was going to write a blog post about your pricing table and it
turned into a rather large rant. Sorry :)

[http://nico.kunz.fm/blog/2011/03/30/pressbackup_are_you_seri...](http://nico.kunz.fm/blog/2011/03/30/pressbackup_are_you_serious/)

Im not sure if any of the information is useful or just annoying but i thought
you might want to read it.

~~~
brianbreslin
Replied on your site.

------
brianbreslin
So we're giving HN friends a discount 50% off 3 months, use code: hnfriends

We built this as a competitor to Vaultpress by automattic. It backs up your
uploads, themes, plugins, & db. Would love your feedback/suggestions.

